# Sauvegarde jeu



## Gohan15 (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour partager mes sauvegardes de jeu entre mon iPad et mon iPhone?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2012)

Tu ne peux pas à moins que cela soit prévu par l'éditeur en synchro déportée.

C'est rare, très rare.


----------



## Gohan15 (27 Avril 2012)

Merci Pour ta réponse rapide. 
Je pensais que c'était possible avec game center ou iCloud.


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2012)

Avec Game Center, c&#8217;est possible, mais c'est a l'éditeur de l'avoir implanté dans le jeu. Et c'est rare. Ce qui est dommage. Moi, je n'ai que ça sur Les schtroupfs et avec un autre système sur les simpson. Aucun autre jeu que j'ai n'offre cette possibilité. Même pas Angry Bird


----------



## Gohan15 (1 Mai 2012)

Merci quand même.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (1 Mai 2012)

Il me semble que tu peux (j'ai justement fait des recherches là-dessus hier, mais pour moi il s'agissait de partager entre Androïd et iPad). Par contre, c'est super chiant et assez compliqué, et ce n'est pas quelque chose que tu auras envie de faire chaque fois, donc j'imagine que c'est en effet assez inutile, sauf si par hasard tu décides de vendre un de tes appareils et de transférer tes sauvegardes sur l'autre. Mais en effet, s'il s'agit de synchroniser les sauvegardes, ce n'est pas possible.
J'ai trouvé ça en cherchant vite fait, mais il y a sûrement d'autres méthodes : http://ipa-iphone.org/index.php/topic/422-tuto-recupererpartagercopier-des-sauvegardes-de-jeuxapp/


----------



## Gohan15 (1 Mai 2012)

Merci. 
Mais le soucis est que c'est uniquement pour les appareil jailbreaker.


----------

